# SHENZHEN | OPPO Headquarters | 200m | 42 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/05/22 by 红树湾畔


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-06 by 红树湾畔


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/09/22 by 红树湾畔


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/10/22 by 红树湾畔


----------

